# Equipos nuevos para una radio fm



## JoseMercado (May 7, 2014)

Hola amigos, les quiero consultar, y que me asesoren , quiero colocar una nueva radio fm, con equipos nuevos, quiero saber cual actualmente en *A*rgentina, son los mejores, ni tan caro ni tan barato.. 

*L*o que quiero mas precisamente para esta radio es que el audio sea de gran calidad..
que equipos debo comprar (para 600k de potencia).. para emitir, y tambien quisiera un equipo rds, que me recomiendan?

Que opinan de los equipos mafer?


Desde ya muchas gracias.. Y perdon por mi ignorancia


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 7, 2014)

JoseMercado dijo:


> (para 600k de potencia)



se te fue un poco la mano 

Mi primo tiene una radio y en total. Entre transmisor, potencia y demases equipos se le fue a $80.000°°  

Seguro estas asesorado de lo que se paga por una radio

Sino podes ir por algo re trucho   :contrato:

entre 5000 y 10.000 pero son radios de cumbia  te tapan la otras emisoras y llegan a 20Km y el de la cuadra te odia 

Saludos, creeme averigua bien la cosa, todo dependiendo de tu ciudad


----------



## JoseMercado (May 7, 2014)

Hola, Si de 600kw..... Quiero de esa potencia aproximadamente, ya que yo ya tengo una radio de ese tipo de potencia.. 

Quiero hoy, comprarme otra , pero quiero otras marcas y demas...

*G*racias* por* tu respuesta!


----------



## J2C (May 7, 2014)

JoseMercado

Tenes por ejemplo *Ditel*, *Edinec*, *LieCom* en Córdoba, aunque creo que hay alguna fábricas más de equipos transmisores.

Solo te comento lo que alguna vez me apareció en búsquedas con *San Google*.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## JoseMercado (May 7, 2014)

Gracias por el dato JuanKa, ya me pongo en contacto con ellos para ver que ofrecen..


----------

